# IUI May / June 2015



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A new treatment thread for May / June 2015

Good luck


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's for the wishes post my last failed IUI. My AF turned up last Tuesday so had my scan for my hopefully my 5th (lucky) IUI. Starting my fostimon Friday night and being rescanned Friday. Currently have everything crossed that our sperm we order last week arrives in enough time otherwise this cycle will get cancelled.


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that dojiejo big hugs xx

Has anyone had a 20+ days of injections?  
Am so hoping my follicles have grown to right size. This cycle really not going straight forward xx


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hi Curley, 

I did! i think I went 25 days where the clinic kept upping my dose every other day. I got there in the end but really didnt think I would. Best of luck to you x


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks stars did you get BFP?
I been for my scan this am which is day 21 and am ready having my iui in tomorrow fingers crossed  Xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Thats great! See, it happens in the end  Mine ended in a BFN so onto round two at the moment. Strangely enough this round has been quicker, my follicles were ready by day 12 so every cycle can be soooo different.. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## hopeful17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Went to see my consultant today and he told me I need to be more patient he said would you Give up after 4 months of trying naturally no I wouldn't be after nearly 5 years of trying everything month is hard having 2 months off and then back to having iui again just wish it would work for me


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

That sounds a bit insensitive hopeful it's not quite as simple as that, if only it only took 4 months of trying naturally. Most people do not seem to understand how it effects us. Good luck hopeful.

Thanks stars good luck to you too xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone , hope u are all ok?

I am feeling abit down today, my AF has arrived and we are at the hospital Sunday to see the iui nurse. I was hoping to start treatment this month  another month seems so long to wait . 

Xxx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Laura hope you feeling a bit better today, it's so frustrating waiting, we had it my last cycle as I got my AF day before our appointment so couldn't get the drugs. But luckily started this cycle.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I glad that I have some friends on this thread now  

Curley - Hope your 2ww wait is going well. Good luck. 

Star - good luck for your 2nd IUI. 

Hopeful - Sorry that your consultant has been so insensitive. 

Laura - Hope all goes well with your appointment on sunday. Have you tried calling the clinic to see if you can move the appointment forward so you can start this month? If you can't start this month use it as extra time to prepare your body for a successful first cycle. 

AFM - I have been injecting since Friday, have my ultrasound to check things tomorrow. Our sperm finally arrived today, such a relief.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm trying again at the end of June after failed cycle in April, however struggling emotionally and lacking in motivation to do anything positive towards it. I soldiered on a for a few weeks making plans but then seemed to hit a wall. I'm taking a few days  off work to look after myself and sort my head out. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet- Been trying to plow through the 2ww and only got to wait until Monday now! Had a blood test this week and it showed a progesterone level of 74 which I'm told is good ( anything over 30 means you've ovulated apparently). Although I got 69 last time, was told that was good and it didn't work so trying to stay neutral on it all until Monday. 

Feeling a bit crampy and achey today and hoping its not a sign of AF! I've read that AF type aches can also come up in early pg due to "stretching" lol so trying to ignore the little voice thats telling me she's on her way!! 

Hope you are all doing ok and will update you all on Monday   

x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck everyone with a May/June cycle! I am not having a May IUI as I've managed to get a HyCoSy for June so am saving our sperm for a July cycle now! Hopefully I can lose a little more weight and get a bit more fit in the meantime too.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Ask - so glad you got you HyCoSy. Good luck with the weight loss. 

Roses - Glad your progesterone level is good. Fingers crossed for Monday. 

Cumbrianwarrior - sending you hugs. A failed cycle is awful. Give your self some time to heal so you can be even stronger for your next cycle. 

AFM - I had my scan today. Only 1 follicle at 15mm. Another scan on Monday and IUI possible Tuesday.


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all....after a 54 day cycle i am now starting clomid, had 2 tablets today and feel lousy - anyone else had this?
Back to the ovulation test sticks on the 17th and a scan on 20th and fingers crossed it all looks a lot better than previously although not counting my chickens! xx Hope you are all well and hanging on in there xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Dojiejo! Am keeping my fingers crossed for your treatment Tuesday!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone

I have been to see the iui nurse today. I've now just got to wait for my next cyle to start in around 32 Days. 

I have been told Iwill be on injections for 5 days then one injection when my eggs are ready . What has everyone else been put on ? When my sister went through iui 3 years ago she was on Clomid then just one injection when the eggs was the correct size. 

Xxxx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Laura good luck to you. I personally had injections for 3 weeks in end as I was slow to respond I was only on a small dose then had trigger shot, the original plan was 2 weeks of injections but my eggs weren't ready for a bit longer. Xx


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey Ladies,

I've just tested and got a BFN 😞 onto our last go now before IVF. Good luck to everyone in their 2ww 

Xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Rosea - so sorry for your BFN. I really hope your next cycle is the cycle for you.


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Rosea, look after yourself xx


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks ladies, going to spend a day feeling sorry for myself and then get back on the positivity ready for the next one. 

Anyone that has taken Cyclogest- did you find a delay with AF. I've felt like mine has been coming for days but it doesn't want to arrive!!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I took cycolgest last cycle. I spotted for a little bit and then AF didn't arrive until a couple of days till after stopping the cycolgest. 

I had my scan today. Surprising,y they found another follicle they didn't see on Friday. Had my trigger at the hospital and all set for IUI tomorrow at 1330. 

Laura - each cycle I have injected for 11-12 days.


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Dojiejo, hopefully it will arrive so soon I can get a scan booked in. Last time I had to have a month off after IUI because a couple of my follicles had grown into cysts so I'm hoping that doesn't happen again! 

Good luck with your IUI tomorrow, hope it's not too uncomfortable for you. Xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me. I'm really nervous about the injections as I don't like needles. It will be worth it in the end xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Laura - I was worried about giving myself the injections as well and was surprise to find they weren't that bad at all. 

Rosea - fingers crossed there are no cysts when they scan you. 

I had my IUI today. fingers crossed. It amazes me that depending on who does the IUI will depend on when they tell you to test, today I was told 19 days post IUI, I have also been told previously 14 and 18 days. Can't they just tell us the one thing. I was cramping lots before and continue to cramp a lot post the IUI, just had to take paracetamol. (Haven't had this cramping with my other IUIs)


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Laura I was also worried about injecting like most as dojiejo says it's not so bad after the 1st I always used my thighs as couldn't bear to inject into my tummy. 

Good luck dojiejo hopefully cramping is a good sign it's doing something.

Has anyone had a little brown strikes when wiping mixed in with the peseries stuff? Sorry to be a bit graphic.m
Am on day 6 post iui.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Help please!
I am starting IUI this month and was told to ring the hospital on day 1 of period so I can get scanned on day 5.  Tonight I started so would I be scanned on Saturday? Does it have to be day 5?  Also do you know if everything going ok then partners sample is usually day 12 or does it vary?  He is away next Friday and Saturday which would be day 12 so at this rate is this month worth it?  Sorry I'm so anxious as was so ready to get started and now I cannot ring the clinic until the morning.  I hoped you lovely women could help me who know more than I currently do!  

Sally


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi sally I would ask your clinic about your husband being away, but it does vary when you have it done depending how your body responds to the drugs some people have it day 12 but I had mine day 22 there is no set time, it's so annoying when they have to go away at the wrong time.  I had to inject a drug that stopped me ovulating as well as stims so your clinic may be happy to wait. Or could yor partner do a sample 1st thing at the hospital on the Friday if needs must? My clinic didn't open on weekends so could have nothing done over this time. 
I don't think it has to be day 5 but as close to as possible. My clinic didn't scan at start of cycle they scanned me when we had consultation. X


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Rosea - I'm so sorry for your bfn , I know how it feels  Cyclogest always causes my AF to be 4 days late but I feel it for the 4 days for sure. 

Curley - I didn't have anything like that with the Cyclogest except some spotting straight after the IUI sorry!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm on my 2nd IUI and have tested negative today. OTD is tomorrow. So am not holding out any hope.
When I got the bfp with my daughter in 2013 I did an unmedicated iui, but this time I took Clomid, trigger shot and am on progesterone support. Does anyone know if more stimms helps the chances?

Thanks. x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Curley said:


> Hi sally I would ask your clinic about your husband being away, but it does vary when you have it done depending how your body responds to the drugs some people have it day 12 but I had mine day 22 there is no set time, it's so annoying when they have to go away at the wrong time. I had to inject a drug that stopped me ovulating as well as stims so your clinic may be happy to wait. Or could yor partner do a sample 1st thing at the hospital on the Friday if needs must? My clinic didn't open on weekends so could have nothing done over this time.
> I don't think it has to be day 5 but as close to as possible. My clinic didn't scan at start of cycle they scanned me when we had consultation. X


Thanks Curley for your help, they told me to hang fire until next month just in case him being away would hit at time I needed him. I am upset as wanted to get started but work wise I'm under a lot of pressure this month so probably best really I wait another cycle.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Louie - Hope your testing went well today. 

Sally - Sorry that you aren't starting this cycle, least it will be less stress for you next month.

Curley - What way have you been taking the cycolgest? It can cause irritation to your cerivx, especially if that is where you are placing it. You can also use it in the back door.

I am 2dpIUI and trying to not think about the whole 2ww.


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi dojiejo am using them front but not causing me to many problems.
Think am out though as had bfn this morning 10 days after Iui.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

So the scan on Friday was all clear so have started the injections again and back in on Thursday which will be day 20 to see how it's all coming along. They also spoke to us about which clinic we wanted to use for IVF so they can get the referral sent over in case we need it. Hoping we don't as I'm very nervous about the prospect of IVF! 

Curley- I took Cyclogest on the last cycle and didn't have that, could it be too early for a sign of implantation?

Dojiejo- how are you feeling after your IUI? Hope you're not too sore. 

Sally- I also got a setback before we started our first IUI, and it was so disappointing at the time but the month off gave me time to prepare myself for the IUI which I really needed in the end. The one bit of advice I'll give you is IUI is far from textbook- there are no hard and fast rules around how you may react to the drugs or how quickly you will stimulate, or even if you will be able to go from one cycle straight into the next. Try and keep an open mind and come and vent at us if you need to 😊


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am kind of new on here, been lurking around for some time. I have just had my first DIUI this morning and very nervous and excited at the same time. I am in same sex marriage hence need for donor sperm. No known fertility issues although HSG came back with my left tube inconclusive. I decided not to investigate that further at the moment as i was told it maybe a spasm. Going for it this month at the Gennet City fertility clinic in London and they have been amazing. Happy to finally be on the 2WW with everyone. Good luck to everyone having IUI this month, fingers crossed to all x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Sarahlo welcome and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you Ask1980. I see your taking Cyclogest. I was given that today to start tomorrow. Ive read its kinda messy?


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a little messy but I use "the front entrance!" And lay down for 20/30 mins after insertion! I use to set my alarm earlier in the morning when I was working to give it that time to absorb but the hospital never told me to I just found it was less messier!!! Bedtime was fine and I had no leakage!   feel free to PM me if you want to have a chat or have any questions!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahh thank you   Yep doc told me to take them before bed so I think i will do that for sure!!! DW is already going mental on the 2ww and its only day 1. shes driving me mental....God knows what she will be like in the coming days


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

3rd and final IUI this morning. Had two strong follicles and a washed count of 109m so hoping its 3rd time lucky!! Feeling very sore and crampy now. Filled out our papers for IVF, really hope we don't have to do it. 

....and now for the 2ww! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't respond to clomid so moving onto IVF.....terrified  xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Curley - how are you going? Hope you got your BFP. 

Miracles - sorry the clomid didn't work. I know that IVF is a bit scary but at least the success rate is much more. 

Rosea - welcome to the 2ww. Everything looks good for you. Fingers crossed. 

Sarah - welcome to the thread and to the 2ww. Good luck. 

AFM - I am 12dpIUI. Today is when I normally start spotting so on constant knicker watch. My boobs are massive at the moment and I was ridiculously emotional last night. Very unlike me.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

After no spotting all day yesterday and this morning we decide to do a sneaky early pregnancy test and very surprised to see it was a BFP. We are over joyed but also realise it is early days.


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations Dojiego  

When I went to see the iui nurse I missed out on my IUI by 2 days now just waiting to start, feels like a long time 

Xx


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Dojiejo that's fantastic news!! Congratulations! I bet you are so excited, hope everything goes well for you 😊


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Congratulations Dojiego. Good to hear positive stories - I'm new around here!
I'm 37, AMH and FSH fine, tubes fine, no known issues but DH is much older and had a vasectomy many years ago.
Had one cycle of natural donor IUI last month, one follicle, which didn't work. We were going to try clomiphene next but went straight to Gonal F. I have two follicles, 16mm and 18mm this afternoon so am doing my Ovitrelle jab tonight for Friday morning. Had bloods for my oestrogen level to be checked as well, just to help figure out whether the eggs are maturing. 
I think we will try 6 cycles and then, who knows, IVF I guess. 
Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Nudibranch  - hope all went well with the trigger. 

Thank you so much for all the congrats. Having been feeling nauseous and very fatigued.


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Dojiejo- when do you get your first scan? Nauseous is a good sign 😊

I did my progesterone blood test and got 145!! My last two were 69 and 74 so this time is double! Hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats dojiejo that's great. 
Sounds good rosea fingers crossed for you.
I have been away on holiday which was well needed some time away. I got my Af on Monday  . 
Have to wait a month before next round as that's the way my clinic does it. So it will be trying the near impossible this month try naturally. So my AF was nearly 3 weeks after trigger. May even have to skip 2cycles depending on when my next AF falls as husband away twice in July inconveniently will be gutted if we do xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Rosea - fingers crossed. Your results are looking good. 

Curley - it is so frustrating when you have to miss w cycle. Fingers crossed you don't have to skip 2 cycles. 

I am waiting to get the scan appointment in the mail. Hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Curley- that sounds so frustrating! Strange that the clinic works that way as it just makes the whole process longer for everyone. I had a couple of times where I had to wait a month inbetween because of cysts so I get how you must be feeling. Try and fill you month with lots of fun things to make the time go quicker 😊

Dojiejo- bet you can't wait for the appointment to arrive!! At our clinic they do first scans at around 7 weeks to check for multiples! Let us know how you get on.

I've been trying to google to see if my result is "normal" because it's so much higher than last time, but can't find much other than it says it may be an indication that I've ovulated two eggs. Trying really hard not to get too hopeful to avoid any disappointment. Been feeling some niggles and aches the last couple of days


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations Dojiejo!!! Great news!

Can I ask about Gonal F vs Clomid, is one better than another?? I've just had an iui cycle cancelled as my endo lining was too thin due to clomid. Never had any issues with it before during three rounds of ICSI! Also, I produced 4 follicles on 100mg of clomid which is too many and they matured too early, one was 18mm on day 10 and then I ovulated on day 11. 

Thanks
x


----------



## aileenapple (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies!

Newbie here.

I got inseminated on the 24th (1st IUI) and since then I've been exhausted, have massive boobs, cramps and lower back pains. So I googled, 'when can I do the pregnancy test' without having an 'iui procedure' along it  and got results that as early as 4th day we could check or on the 9th. (*for a normal conception only and not for an iui procedure*)

Day 9, I was eager to test that morning but my partner stopped me and I gave in. But when she got home from work, she encourage me to do it and got negative. 

Now, I'm driving myself nuts waiting 3 days more for my 2ww so I could test again if it is really negative or _not_.


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Aileen, 

At my clinic they tell you to wait 14 days so that you body has time to build up enough hcg to show on a test. Also if you have taken a trigger shot then if you test too early it can show a false positive. I reckon you've probably just tested a bit too early. It's not over til AF shows up 😉 

I'm testing in the morning and lying in bed fretting and not being able to sleep. It's our last one before IVF so really need it to work! Been having cramps for a week but now I don't know if they feel like AF. Tried so hard not to symptom spot but it's near impossible!!


----------



## __oc__ (Oct 20, 2014)

Good luck rosea


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I got my last BFN yesterday 😔😔 just waiting for AF to start which feels like she won't be long and then we move onto IVF. 

Good luck to all the new ladies and to any in their 2ww

Xx


----------



## aileenapple (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Rosea - Sorry to hear that you got BFN. 

Yesterday was my 13 th day of waiting when I got my period.   I'm not looking forward to my next iui since my clinic is 130km away.


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone

Has anyone tried reflexology? I have heard this can help ? 

Xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Rosea - So sorry I haven't posted for awhile, I have been extremely fatigued. I was really hoping that this cycle would work for you. I'm glad you gave a plan to move forward. Will you start IVF with this AF? Hope you and your DH are looking after each other. 

Laura - I did reflexology and found it beneficial. Very relaxing. The lady I used was very knowledgable. I used fostimon which is very similar to gonal f and never used comid. I never had an issue with my lining. The gonal f stimulates the follicle to grow. They scan you very regular with gonal f to make sure you don't produce to many follicles and want to keep an eye of the size. They then do a trigger to release the egg. 

aileenapple - so sorry for your BFN. Sorry that you have to travel 130km For your next IUI.


----------



## aileenapple (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

What is AF and DH?


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ladies I need your advice!  I am due to start IUI this week well have my first scan and I rang fertility this morning to be told that the nurses are having compulsory training when I could ovulate this month and they won't be able to inseminate.  I have been ovulating usually on day 12 and they are in training day 9, 10 and 11 of my cycle... Do I run the risk of having IUI this month with the risk I could ovulate early or would you wait next cycle?  I couldn't have it last cycle as my partner went away when I could have ovulated and it did work out that he would have been needed!  I'm just desperate to start treatment but don't want to waste a go?!  I've been given the evening to think by fertility.  

Help!


----------



## Rosea (Mar 5, 2015)

Dojiejo-got our ores assessment scan booked for Thursday and our consultation booked for the 26th. The clinic usually start down regging on day 21 and our consultation on the 26th will be my day 20 so hoping to get it started this cycle but depends if they let me start straight away. I remember that beyond tired feeling in the first trimester, it does ease off so don't worry 😊 hope bump is doing ok xx

Aiken- AF stands for Aunty Flo ( your period) and DH is darling husband, or DP is partner if not married 😊

Sally- at my clinic they only classed a go as being used if they actually did the transfer so would be worth check with them whether even if you started and then found out that you can't transfer of they treat it as a go. IUI is a funny thing, your body won't do things they way it normally does or even when you want it to. If you are keen to get started id go for it but make sure you aren't going to lose a shot our their training day falls on your transfer day. I used to ovulated regularly but with IUI I had to have ovualtion triggered on day 14, day 12 and day 13 so completely differed every time x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone

My AF arrived this evening I'm so excited to start my IUI but also anxious. Does anyone know if they do scans at the weekend. I'm goin to call my clinic tomorrow Just hope I don't miss this Month due to AF starting on a weekend xxx

Xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I had my fourth IUI done on Thursday last week. Three follicles had grown which is good but the sperm count was lowest yet - 2m post wash. The cycle I fell we had 15m sperm and I was inseminated a day early so not all hope is lost but I still feel rather hopeless about it all. To add to that one of my best friends has told me she's pregnant. I'm super happy for her as she's had trouble as well but it just reminds me that I'm still not. Am so scared that the one time I was pregnant was the only chance I had. Feeling quite glum, to be honest. Also finding it difficult to talk to my husband about it as he just tells me to have a positive attitude. And I am a terrible terrible person I know but I can't help feeling resentful sometimes as it's me going through the injections, scans and 2ww whilst he carries on as normal, despite the fact it's male factor. He just told me he drinks FOUR cups of coffee a day "but they're not strong". I've switched to Body Shop face scrub, body butter and foundation in a desperate attempt to only 'go organic' on my face which is really not me at all, but I'll do anything I can to have a baby, I just don't get why he's just happy to sit there and let treatment carry on without doing a single thing to even try and up our odds. It took me a whole year to convince him to take vitamins.


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all 
Good luck Laura.

Violeta it so hard I often feel the same its not that you want anyone else to be unhappy but it's hard when you want it so much. I sometimes feel like hiding in a cave until it happens so it doesn't hurt so much when it happens so easy for some. 
Men are not always helpful and its hurts when we have to do so much they seem to get a bit stubborn about there side my husband rearly takes his vitiamsn so he says he forgets, which annoys me as if I forgot to do an injection it would be waste of a course of treatment. We have to go without drinking to much etc to help our eggs but they don't to help their Esperanto as it to much for them to be left out when at party or event. To be honest it get right up my nose to as you can tell. They think they being supportive by doing procedure and paying for it but shame they can't stepmother not our shoes for a bit. Many men find empathy pretty impossible which is hard going. Hang in there we get there xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Curley I'm on my second injection today and have a scan on Saturday I'm so excited but felt so emotional today xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Aileenapple - AF = Aunty flow (period) DH = dear husband. Check out this thread for more abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0

Laura - Welcome and good luck

Rosea - So glad to see you have a plan. Good luck for your IVF cycle.

Sally - Did you end up being able to proceed with your cycle?

Violeta- Fingers crossed for your 2ww. I think it is difficult with DP as everyone copes differently. Sorry you are having a difficult time at the moment.


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi everyone started our 1st go at IUI last week the injections weren't as bad as i expected  them to be. Had 1st scan monday showing 5 follicles on right (11.9/12.6/11.5/8/5.6). Went for a second scan today and we have 2 follicles which continued to grow (20.8 & 18.5) and a lining at 10.1mm.  I've just done the trigger injection (10,000 ui pregnyl) as instructed with insemination happening on Friday. Not too sure how I'm feeling at the moment it all seems to be a whirlwind of emotions. Fingers crossed & baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. I went for a scan yesterday I have 4 eggs 11/ 9.5 / 8.9 / 7.5 I have got a scan on Tuesday so hoping two will be at the correct size. Xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dojiejo said:


> Aileenapple - AF = Aunty flow (period) DH = dear husband. Check out this thread for more abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0
> 
> Sally - Did you end up being able to proceed with your cycle?
> 
> ...


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

IUI #4 failed, FA arrived this morning in full flow :-(


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

violeta said:


> IUI #4 failed, FA arrived this morning in full flow :-(


Oh I am sorry Violeta so unfair. Big hugs. X


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Good luck Laura14 for today, hope you get the results you want, I was in the same situation last week going for the 2nd scan praying that only 2 matured enough xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello here's hoping, 

Had my 2nd scan today I now have 3 at 10mm and lining at 5 so have another scan at on Thursday. Just hoping they grow more xxx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone
I've had another scan today 1x12 1x11 1x10, as anyone else had slow growth x


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Laura I had very slow going I ended up getting my IUI done on day 21 nearly lost the cycle as was so slow growing in the end my biggest egg was 17. I had every other day injections of 75 gonal F and daily busrelin until day 16 I think then went up to daily gonal F for last bit it was hard going going back and for worrying if I was going to have cycle cancelled. Unfortunately it didn't work for me looking at doing my 2 nd cycle July or August hopefully. Good luck hang in there try and stay positive.


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks curley, I normally have a long cyle and ovulate around day 21. I've now been on 50g injections for 12 daya and have my next scan Sunday. I'm just hoping they dont cancel my cyle xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been for my scan today and I have one at 16mm got another scan tomorrow but my lining is only 5.9. can anyone recommend anything to make it thicker xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, can I join you? 
I had my first natural iui last Thursday (25th June). Went for first scan on day 8 and already had a follicle at 15 and lining 7. They got me back in the next morning and had jumped to 18 with lining 8.2. Waited for a call then had to do the HCG trigger shot at 8pm that evening, went back in for the iui 42hrs later using donor sperm! I was shocked how quick it all happened as I don't normally O until at least day 14-18. My partner has joked that we've been waiting so long to get started that my body is as impatient as I am!
Am now 5dpiui with official test date not for another 17days (though there's no way I'm lasting that long!!) had some cramping for a few hrs last night which is probably too early to be anything related but has made me feel optimistic that something is happening 😁


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you! I'm in the middle of my first IUI, I started Cetrotide yesterday and am expecting to do trigger shot tomorrow. Apologies for TMI, but I've just noticed a lot of EWCM and am nervous I'm ovulating early. Everything has been going really well so far, I had three eggs yesterday 17/16/14 and a good LH with no sign of surging yet. Anyone got any thoughts?

Thanks - trying not to worry! 

Kim xx


----------

